
Patreon for Groups - nnn1234
https://awesomeorgs.com
======
crispyporkbites
You need a landing page with more screenshots and details of features, the
current one looks like a mockup/vapourware. There's no information on here for
why I would use it over Patreon, other than it's for organizations - what does
that mean?

------
nnn1234
built a vue app , connected to stripe to handle payments. Was looking for ways
to collect funds for side projects, meetups etc and built it.

if you are a group of people who want to collect and use funds transparently,
do get in touch naveen@awesomeorgs.com

